
Lua in Moscow 2019: Interview with Roberto Ierusalimschy - atomlib
https://habr.com/en/company/mailru/blog/459466/
======
DarkWiiPlayer
This deserves moer attention!

Here's my favourite quote from the interview:

> That’s the problem of programmers, they like games and sometimes they like
> stuff because it’s difficult, not because it’s easy.

